# Clayed today



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Spent 4 hours on my car this afternoon claying and polishing. My back's killing me now but at least my car's shiny!! 8)



















My hubbies qS paintwork feels like sandpaper now compared to mine!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cracking job Cloud


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

SNAP - did mine today also - good fun isn't it 

Looks very good - what did you use for polish?

Cheers


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

davelincs said:


> Cracking job Cloud


Thanks, I keep going outside to admire it. The Sunday roast, sherry trifle and glass of wine I've just polished off has helped ease the back ache a bit! :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> SNAP - did mine today also - good fun isn't it
> 
> Looks very good - what did you use for polish?
> 
> Cheers


Where are the pics of all your hard work?

This is the clay I use










I then use Autoglym Super Resin Polish. I was going to go the whole hog and finish with Dodo Juice Purple Haze wax but it got a bit late. :x


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I used this :









Basic but does the job.
I didn't realise there was a detailing section so added it to my TT thread :roll:

Cheers


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> I didn't realise there was a detailing section so added it to my TT thread :roll:


Just had a look, looks fantastic. 8)

I took all the plastic panels off mine too and washed them when I bought the car, makes a massive difference.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Just had a look, looks fantastic. 8)
> 
> I took all the plastic panels off mine too and washed them when I bought the car, makes a massive difference.


Thanks Cloud.
A clean engine bay is easy(ish) to achieve and makes a massive difference.
Think I will get the stainless fittings to lift the look just that bit more :wink:

Cheers


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

When can I fetch mine round? :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> Looks great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> When can I fetch mine round? :lol:


Think you know the answer to that! :lol:


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

I use Wolfgang clay & lube. Great stuff and the lube smells amazing


----------



## markaw3.2 (Mar 24, 2015)

Shiny, shiny folks,

Talking of 'Claying' - used this on my daily drive last week. It is brilliant & made short work of claying our large estate.
Stick it over your hand & away you go! Lasts several cars.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

andy225tt said:


> I use Wolfgang clay & lube. Great stuff and the lube smells amazing


The Dodo Juice lube smells like you could drink it - very fruity!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

markaw3.2 said:


> Shiny, shiny folks,
> 
> Talking of 'Claying' - used this on my daily drive last week. It is brilliant & made short work of claying our large estate.
> Stick it over your hand & away you go! Lasts several cars.


I've heard good reports about the clay mitts. I'm a bit reluctant to try one as I'm used to the the clay bar - if it ain't broke, don't fix it as they say!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

That's the one I use threw my clay bar away when I got it wouldn't go back to clay bar much easier with clay cloth


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Think I will get one of these mits today and give it a go - also heard loads of good reports 

Cheers


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

Same here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markaw3.2 (Mar 24, 2015)

You won't regret it fellas...leave the car wet after washing & apply a squirt of detailing spray as per usual.

You'll have done the car in less than half the time it takes to use the bar [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

markaw3.2 said:


> You won't regret it fellas...leave the car wet after washing & apply a squirt of detailing spray as per usual.
> 
> You'll have done the car in less than half the time it takes to use the bar [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Good tip 
Bought one this morning so will have a good session tomorrow - will nip to the local car shop and buy some good wax and polish also (bloody expensive this car cleaning malarkey......)

Cheers


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Bought one of those clay mitts at the weekend, haven't had chance to use it yet



Cloud said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I guessed correctly :lol:


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

gninnam said:


> Think I will get one of these mits today and give it a go - also heard loads of good reports
> 
> Cheers


Halfords have them on 3 for 2 deal if it's still on , will try on my sons Suzuki swift , he doesn't mind me trying my new products he gets a clean car with no work for him :wink: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

and girls!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=917883924928834


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mullum said:


> and girls!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=917883924928834


 :lol:


----------

